# Some random Macros



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

1DX, MPE 65 and Canon twin flash.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

1DX, MPE-65 and Canon twin flash


----------



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

5D MKII, EF 180 Macro and 2 580Ex II


----------



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

EF 70-200 1DX ... not sure really fall into the macro


----------



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

it is me or the resize of the website makes all look super grainy? Doesn't look like that on my 500px page...


----------



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

Crazy, they look horribly grainy in Internet Explorer but very good in Chrome... is like the resizing in Explorer is very bad....


----------



## Menace (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting - they look a bit grainy on my iPad 2 as well


----------



## distant.star (Aug 15, 2012)

.
Grainy in a Firefox browser too.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll post a screenshot later, what I mean by grainy in IE is like if the photos where ISO 200,000......


----------



## DArora (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice shots. 
They look grainy in IE & Firefox both. However, if downloaded, they look clean.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Aug 15, 2012)

Look great in Safari - great shots!


----------



## Jason Beiko (Aug 15, 2012)

Narcolepsy said:


> Look great in Safari - great shots!



+1 for safari and the shots.


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 15, 2012)

A couple daylight shots i got using my sigma 17-70, and a 10x cheap macro filter


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 12, 2012)

Shot with G11 macro mode.


----------



## MaxPower (Oct 9, 2012)

600D + 60mm Macro


----------



## rwmson (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow Max, just wow! Great shot!


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so boring... Might as well post some pics.

A common fly...






A common butterfly...





A flower of a common grass...





A very small common flower...


----------



## Jeevz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi... may as well. 7d + 100L + tubes











*



*


----------



## Menace (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeevz said:


> Hi... may as well. 7d + 100L + tubes



Love the first image


----------



## HeavenHell (Oct 17, 2012)

Some call them American Chameleons






T2i, Tamron 90mm macro, f/7.1, 1/25 s


----------



## Menace (Oct 18, 2012)

Uraba lugens or Gum-leaf Skeletonizer 

Canon 5DIII + EF100 f2.8 - hand held in my front garden


----------



## scotty512 (Oct 18, 2012)

have just received my EF 100mm L Macro lens and cant wait to try this out with my 5D Mk3

keep the photos coming - give me ideas !


----------



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Wow Max, just wow! Great shot!



All shots great guys!

Max; what F stop was that taken with?


----------



## preppyak (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeevz said:


> Hi... may as well. 7d + 100L + tubes


Nice shots. Really love the 2nd one


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 19, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Jeevz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi... may as well. 7d + 100L + tubes
> ...



Yup. definitely the 2nd one.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 19, 2012)

These were taken with Zeiss Jena 35mm 2.8 Zebra m42, handheld, no flash, f/7.1. The lens is not as sharp as i wish but its still cool. Dreaming of 100mm L macro. Feel free to donate it to me 

I just wanna know what kind of spider this is? It was like 4-5cm in size including the legs. Really big (for my country...ive seen bigger in asia )! Horrible shadows i kno


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 19, 2012)

Tiny Water macro.


----------



## Basti187 (Oct 19, 2012)

my first macro tries, borrowed my friends 100mm f/2.8 L + 550D


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 19, 2012)

Really good for a first try  Lucky u got such a beauty to pose for you too! My craving for the 100mm L just gets stronger when i see it in action... :'(


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 23, 2012)

This one I've got with my Canon 28mm F1.8 lens. I didn't bother using my 100mm macro because they might get away while changing my lenses.


----------



## CanonGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

Photo taken using a Canon 5D Mark III & 100mm f/2.8L macro lens, iso 3200, f/11, 1/100 sec


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 23, 2012)

CanonGirl said:


> Photo taken using a Canon 5D Mark III & 100mm f/2.8L macro lens, iso 3200, f/11, 1/100 sec



wow!


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 23, 2012)

On the same theme. but taken with the 5D MkII and 100mm macro (non L/IS) and uncropped.




Arianella Spider by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Sad_Dave (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello All, i'm new here and need some honest critics to learn.


----------



## bigmag13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeevz said:


> Hi... may as well. 7d + 100L + tubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also like the first image, but that second one kicks ass!!!


----------



## Pieces Of E (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool shots everyone. The neon green bug on page 1 I believe is a green ash borer. Awesome looking bug, but I think he's a devil on eating trees. Correction anyone? Thanx.


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pieces Of E said:


> Cool shots everyone. The neon green bug on page 1 I believe is a green ash borer. Awesome looking bug, but I think he's a devil on eating trees. Correction anyone? Thanx.



Im pretty sure it is a green tiger beetle, I have seen them chasing and eating ants before. They are usually quite skittish but I got lucky with that shot I guess!


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 25, 2012)

Sad_Dave said:


> Hello All, i'm new here and need some honest critics to learn.



Hi Dave,

Just a little suggestion, you may want to emphasize more at the head of the grasshopper (I think) by bringing it to the center or a little bit to the right side of the frame since most of the time the head of the insect is the one that mostly impresses the viewer. It's just my opinion though. You may want to take photos of the insect in multiple angles or frame it in different ways. Most of the time, I just work on "feeling". I know I've got it somewhat right if I feel good for my picture but just as what you've done, I'll ask everybody's/anybody's opinion regarding it because it will surely help me next time.


----------



## Sad_Dave (Oct 25, 2012)

@verysimplejason
Hi and thx for your opinion.Taking a second look at the grashopper i must say you'r right .
What do you think of this one. By the way i don't own a macro lens. I used the Tamron lens 18 - 270.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 25, 2012)

Spider outside my house wrapping a wasp for dinner. Taken with 7D and 100 f/2.8L Macro.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 27, 2012)

Sad_Dave said:


> @verysimplejason
> Hi and thx for your opinion.Taking a second look at the grashopper i must say you'r right .
> What do you think of this one. By the way i don't own a macro lens. I used the Tamron lens 18 - 270.



That is very good man. I like it. Having a good macro lens is nice but it doesn't mean you can't take a good macro. It may not be as good as a real macro but sure you can take it. The only hard part is focusing properly. Here's one of my own, taken with a 55-250mm lens.







another one:





and with an 18-55mm. While not true macros, they are certainly capable.


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 22, 2012)

An interesting bug eating a japanese beatle, and working out?


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2013)

Canon 5DIII + EF100 f2.8 - hand held


----------



## rpt (Mar 9, 2013)

5D3 100L+25mm extension tube AV f16, ISO 100
She was sitting there for over an hour patiently getting her pictures taken


----------



## eml58 (Mar 9, 2013)

Canon 1DMK IV, 100f/2.8 L II Macro. Both shot @ f/22 & 1/160th.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 18, 2013)

Just some new pics I've taken outside our condo. I've experimented with different DOF, saturation and perspectives.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 18, 2013)

Some more... I wish I've encountered some bugs, but I'm unfortunate this day... So I just had to do it with some grass and small flowers I've found in the walk-path.


----------



## serendipidy (May 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Canon 1DMK IV, 100f/2.8 L II Macro. Both shot @ f/22 & 1/160th.



Just now saw these shots. Stunning! Where did you take these? How were they lit? Very nice work.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 23, 2013)

Just took this one today. 5d/ 28-135 Lens. Waiting for my 100 macro to come this week.


----------



## BellusPhoto (Jul 26, 2013)

Several from my last trip.


----------



## auditom (Aug 14, 2016)

Today in our garden: smaller banded snail. Canon 5Dc, EF 50mm Compact Macro + extension tube EF-12


----------

